# Seriously why is it so hard?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I scheduled them for a groom at the daycare because I thought I found a person. I explicitly told them she had to be the groomer. The person usually who works the desk this morning got all of the instructions and was real clear on who and what I wanted. I understand one of her dogs died today. But I got my babies this afternoon and I didn't even recognize them. Turns out it was the other lady and it was the worst groom they have ever gotten. 

Side of Beemer's face









Side of Lexi's body









Beemer's hygiene trim (tried to keep it PG)









Lexi's. And the other side looks nothing like this.









I also think she was trying to make them look the same. 









I am so furious as even if she didn't cut them the way I wanted, the least she could have done was cut them well. And he won't let me look but I swear she nicked him in the peepee. So angry! My poor babies I actually think were tortured today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor babies - poor you. 
The worst of your post is reading that you thought they were tortured...
Hate to think of them having such a bad time.
I think you all need a good dose of laser crack to cheer up with.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG! That hygiene trim is not very professional, have you complained?
I hope you didn't pay??
Poor you and poor L&B, I too would be upset - this is why I have them done at home where I can see and control their cut.
I agree with marzi, a laser crack high is required!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh mow that is bad, what did they say when you picked them up.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

At least you know it will grow again quite quickly.......but give them hell! The pups look very sad. They need to tell you all about it.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, it looks like she's slipped with the clippers on that hygiene trim, oh dear poor you and poor L&B (but I'm sure they were fine straight away, it's us that dwell on things). It _will_ grow back fast, I can see Poppy's coat changing just days after her cut xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I was mad that they were not cut the way I wanted and was late for laser crack park date that it wasn't until later when I could sit with them that I really saw how bad it was. We did go to the park for almost three hours and they had a great time. And no I didn't pay yet because their machine was down.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I can understand why you are mad. What a bad job on the hygiene trim. I would refuse to pay! You think being a groomer that she would of done a better job! Poor babies. On the positive side their faces look adorable


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I can understand why you are mad. What a bad job on the hygiene trim. I would refuse to pay! You think being a groomer that she would of done a better job! Poor babies. On the positive side their faces look adorable


That's because the lighting and the tilt of the head doesn't show that's it's uneven around the muzzle or that big chunks have been cut off on Beemer's left side. Lexi's left side is almost an inch longer around the muzzle. Either the lady was drunk or had her kid practice on my dogs. I guess the positive Renee is my two are cute no matter what.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Indeed they are cute no matter what..... Although I'd wait until after dark to walk them!!
 xxx 
Seriously I would put in a complaint & request compensation from the owner, although didn't you mention one of her dogs had passed away that day?
I would rather be told they were unable to do the groom instead of having some joker hack at them x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are cute no matter what Maybe she was hungover or something! Still if she can't do a proper job she shouldn't of touched them. I agree with Tracey I would complain and not give them a cent. If they have a website I would complain on there too so that others don't go through the same thing I know our groomer has a website and people can write reviews.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Indeed they are cute no matter what..... Although I'd wait until after dark to walk them!!
> xxx
> Seriously I would put in a complaint & request compensation from the owner, although didn't you mention one of her dogs had passed away that day?
> I would rather be told they were unable to do the groom instead of having some joker hack at them x


It was the groomer from the daycare. And the girl working the desk of the daycare took down all the information. She was also supposed to call the right lady. And if not not do the groom. But even if all that happens call me or do nothing.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

First, I am sure whatever happen is well out of their minds. Taking them to play after was a good idea. Renee is right, they are beautiful no matter what and you can fix their faces with just good scissors and a good eye. 
Now... Do not pay for that! I do better then that with no training. Watch his "area" so that it won't get infected if she did cut him, which it looks like she did. Let them know you want the incident on record so that if he gets infected from the cut she can compensate you. Accidents happen. I get that but they should not have someone who clearly does not know what they are doing cutting their dogs.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> First, I am sure whatever happen is well out of their minds. Taking them to play after was a good idea. Renee is right, they are beautiful no matter what and you can fix their faces with just good scissors and a good eye.
> Now... Do not pay for that! I do better then that with no training. Watch his "area" so that it won't get infected if she did cut him, which it looks like she did. Let them know you want the incident on record so that if he gets infected from the cut she can compensate you. Accidents happen. I get that but they should not have someone who clearly does not know what they are doing cutting their dogs.


Good point. And he scooted his butt this morning and I'm wondering if she expressed the glands.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How awful, I would be furious, but as others have said nothing could stop Lexi and Beemer being the super cuties they are. Unless that woman is a proffesional dog groomer then daycare should not be offering the service and they certainly shouldn't be performing any cut on them if you havn't requested they do so. Good luck getting some answers. :hug:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

You are paying for a service. They didn't deliver the service. They don't get paid! Like Donna said, she does a much better job for free on her lovely two. i like to think I do an alright job on Tilly without any training.

I think the worst part is that you specifically asked for something and that was ignored.

L and B will be back to their gorgeous selves in no time at all  xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly's most recent groom. I think I did alright!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Tilly's most recent groom. I think I did alright!


She looks fantastic, her legs and paws look so neat, and such a lovely face. I think the more stories I hear about groomers and my one experience, if its just a trim, more and more of us will be doing DIY and probably getting a better result.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Tilly's most recent groom. I think I did alright!


Tilly looks beautiful did you use clippers or scizzors? I'm going to trim George myself soon x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yes. Tilly looks gorgeous. Most importantly Tilly looks like Tilly. Well I hope the manager is there on Monday and if need be I will find alternative arrangements for daycare.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Yes. Tilly looks gorgeous. Most importantly Tilly looks like Tilly. Well I hope the manager is there on Monday and if need be I will find alternative arrangements for daycare.


Oh dear, I hope this doesn't cause you too much stress, (although i would be ranting and raving like a lunatic - cause that's how I am! :rant::rant::rant
But if I was the owner of that daycare / grooming business and I had upset a valued customer (regular with 2 dogs) I would be bending over backwards to make amends, I'm sure once she sees the gorgeous L&B with their poor shameful butts - she will have no choice but to agree with you. 
L&B have come to no harm which is the main thing - still gorgeous and addicted to the crack laser - so nothing's changed! Xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor you and poor pups. The fur will grow back, but it's the thought that if she was that incompetant she could have slipped and seriously hurt one of them that gets my blood boiling. It looks like she accidentally used the wrong blade length on the hygiene trim too. Not life threatening but a clear sign she was not paying attention. 

If people have the time to spare I highly recommend doing it yourself. Set the clippers to the longest length and work away at them slowly. At least we know they are handled with love and safely too, when we do it ourselves. They might look a bit funny until you get the hang of it. For the people who have groomers they like and trust, tip them WELL, for they are worth every penny!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor you and poor dogs, although as others have said they won't care what they look like, but I would say whoever did this has never had any training at all - are you sure it wasn't bring your kid to work day? Glad you have taken the photo's as proof how bad it was, I hope you get some answers when you go back.
Lottie - Tilly looks great, those legs are so straight and neat, (she must stand a lot better for you than Dudley does for me!) great job.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I always trim her with scissors, because I don't like her to be too short. big sharp ones for most of her body and legs and then I do her paws and face with the small round-ended scissors. I go over her body with double thinning scissors to even it all up and get rid of any scissor lines.

For brushes, combs, 3 pairs of scissors and detangling spray I paid about £65, which is a lot less than I would spend sending her to a professional!

Xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This is the second incident this week at the place. I also think the space for them is too small but they are too small for the big dog area. There a daycare that's further away by a woman who does it out of her house and has a really big yard that we are going to look at. Her prices are reasonable and willing to be flexible with my schedule. She has dogs of her own, so we are going to check it out today.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I always trim her with scissors, because I don't like her to be too short. big sharp ones for most of her body and legs and then I do her paws and face with the small round-ended scissors. I go over her body with double thinning scissors to even it all up and get rid of any scissor lines.
> 
> For brushes, combs, 3 pairs of scissors and detangling spray I paid about £65, which is a lot less than I would spend sending her to a professional!
> 
> Xx


I'm thinking this may have to be something I start doing myself.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Lottie - Tilly looks great, those legs are so straight and neat, (she must stand a lot better for you than Dudley does for me!) great job.


I must admit I do it as a 2 man job. OH stands with a tasty kong while I snip away!

X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And thanks everyone for your kind words. They are okay. But it's as if she were drunk and if the cut was like this I question how she handled them. Overall not professional.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> And thanks everyone for your kind words. They are okay. But it's as if she were drunk and if the cut was like this I question how she handled them. Overall not professional.


I am sure she handled them ok. It is easy to make a mistake or cut wrong, too deep, wrong place. My son works for a vet and he has had people come in who burn their dogs cause the clippers get too hot. It happens. I don't think a bad cut = mean to your dog. So please put that out of your mind  I am sure no one could ever be mean to those two babies!!!
But I do think whoever cut them should not be cutting any dogs. I also think they should have talked to you and explained that something went wrong and they are so sorry.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Maureen, I am so sorry you've had a bad experience. What a shame, hopefully the twins (I know they aren't really twins) will be ok and thankfully it will grow back. I definitely would be making a formal complaint, I would want to see the qualifications/training of the person who did it and I would most certainly tell them that you will be invoicing them if there's a vet bill as a result of Beemer getting cut. Really you should be compensated somehow and most definitely do not pay a penny!

They will always be beautiful but it's very difficult when you expect a service, and you get something totally different xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's been so hard to find a good groomer here that I really like, I'm thinking of learning to do it myself. How hard is it to start?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Maureen, so sorry to read about you and poor L&B getting such a terrible experience, I really feel for you, and think what I've seen and read is appalling.  I do hope you get some answers and a very humble apology, along with an explanation as to how and why it happened, after you left such specific instructions.  As others have said, if the requested person was unavailable (for WHATEVER reason,) they should've left well alone, not gone ahead with someone who clearly didn't know what he/she was doing! 

Sending all 3 of you a big hug. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It's been so hard to find a good groomer here that I really like, I'm thinking of learning to do it myself. How hard is it to start?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


If I can do it anyone can do it! It is not hard at all, just don't expect them to look ready for a dog show the first few times. You definitely need lots of time, a helper with treats, a good sense of humour and a thick skin for when people look at your dog and roll their eyes. My theory is these are the same people who roll their eyes at "hybrid" dogs so I do not lose much sleep over it.

I am trying to come up with a task that is as difficult. I'd say if you can dress a Barbie doll, shoes and all, you can groom a dog.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> If I can do it anyone can do it! It is not hard at all, just don't expect them to look ready for a dog show the first few times. You definitely need lots of time, a helper with treats, a good sense of humour and a thick skin for when people look at your dog and roll their eyes. My theory is these are the same people who roll their eyes at "hybrid" dogs so I do not lose much sleep over it.
> 
> I am trying to come up with a task that is as difficult. I'd say if you can dress a Barbie doll, shoes and all, you can groom a dog.


Love your outlook on things


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was wondering what the out come of L&B's cut at daycare was? Xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I was wondering what the out come of L&B's cut at daycare was? Xx


Well Tracey I walked in this morning and the girl who I told what I wanted was there and I let her know I was upset with the fact that it was the wrong person, wrong cut, and a bad cut. And of course in their blur they look cute. Once she got close, she noticed how bad it was. Well the person I wanted to give them the cuts knew exactly what was wrong and even described how I wanted them to look as she was there this morning. Spoke to the manager when I picked them up and he told me that when he heard he had doubts that it was that bad. But then he looked at them and he could see that it was quite terrible. He let me know they would not charge me and that as the hair grows longer, the correct groomer will clean them up.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Well Tracey I walked in this morning and the girl who I told what I wanted was there and I let her know I was upset with the fact that it was the wrong person, wrong cut, and a bad cut. And of course in their blur they look cute. Once she got close, she noticed how bad it was. Well the person I wanted to give them the cuts knew exactly what was wrong and even described how I wanted them to look as she was there this morning. Spoke to the manager when I picked them up and he told me that when he heard he had doubts that it was that bad. But then he looked at them and he could see that it was quite terrible. He let me know they would not charge me and that as the hair grows longer, the correct groomer will clean them up.


And never let that person groom again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am just catching up on this thread! Poor Lexi and Beemer,
Lady has been nicked by the groomer, 3 of her paws were nicked to the point where when we got home, she had a little play outside, and when she came in I had little blood spots all over my floor and couch, poor lady. I told the manager, they appologized, I said to them that I understand things can happen but you need to let me know so that I can keep the area clean etc. our next groom was free due to this, and the manager did it herself. and it was great, then we went back again, and lady had 2 nipples nicked and another spot on her chest. Lady's nipples are very close to the skin so not sure how they managed to do that. I wont be going back, again they didnt tell me this happened. so I am not trying to do it myself...Lady actually needs a trim this weekend, so if I get around to it, I will post some pictures.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Well Tracey I walked in this morning and the girl who I told what I wanted was there and I let her know I was upset with the fact that it was the wrong person, wrong cut, and a bad cut. And of course in their blur they look cute. Once she got close, she noticed how bad it was. Well the person I wanted to give them the cuts knew exactly what was wrong and even described how I wanted them to look as she was there this morning. Spoke to the manager when I picked them up and he told me that when he heard he had doubts that it was that bad. But then he looked at them and he could see that it was quite terrible. He let me know they would not charge me and that as the hair grows longer, the correct groomer will clean them up.


Well that's good that they are admitting to their errors, admitting liability! And doing something to correct this problem for you. I personally would also be pushing for a bit of compensation, ie a corrector groom AND a free groom following the corrector groom. But at least it has been sorted and they know how upset you were. I'm sure there won't be a repeat performance, from now on I bet no one dare touch L&B except the lady you like  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think some of them are a little scared of me. Well, I let it be known if things are not okay but I figure I pay a lot of money for them to take care of them. The groomer I like really is great with them. They love her. That's most important to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad it was a positive outcome and they agreed with you that the groom L & B got was not acceptable, it's one thing to not really like the way a groomer has groomed them but when you can see such bad mistakes that is another thing entirely. Not bad for them to be a little bit scared of you! Over here most of us are just too polite and don't complain enough - although I think that is changing slowly.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I think some of them are a little scared of me. Well, I let it be known if things are not okay but I figure I pay a lot of money for them to take care of them. The groomer I like really is great with them. They love her. That's most important to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Definitely, them been happy & content is priceless x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Over here most of us are just too polite and don't complain enough - although I think that is changing slowly.


I hope it does not change. I love the whole super polite, apologetic and deferential Brit thing.  On the other hand if someone knicked Rufus look out!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I hope it does not change. I love the whole super polite, apologetic and deferential Brit thing.  On the other hand if someone knicked Rufus look out!


Oh really - you wouldn't like me then!!!!......  xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Too late, I already like you!  You have the whole sarcastic, fasicious and hysterically funny Monty Python thing going on!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Too late, I already like you!  You have the whole sarcastic, fasicious and hysterically funny Monty Python thing going on!


Ha ha thanks - sorry I don't conform to the stereotype British queuing apologetic group, I'm definitely more the sarcastic, dry humoured monty python spam a lot group, I think I can just about remember who they were......  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ouch!  Very funny and dead on!  I bet it wouldn't go over well on here if I said I loved that part in A Fish called Wanda where the terriers were smushed one at a time?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ouch!  Very funny and dead on!  I bet it wouldn't go over well on here if I said I loved that part in A Fish called Wanda where the terriers were smushed one at a time?


Did you ever see life of Brian??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Of course! It was de rigeur in my day.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Of course! It was de rigeur in my day.


Ha great - it's a classic
You seem like a die hard month python fan?
Or is it John Cleese? Fawlty towers?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The only die hard thing I am is a die hard cockapoo lover. 

I like John Cleese, my kids loved Fawlty Towers, I saw some but not all of the Monty Python stuff. But geeky guy friends in high school could and did recite entire skits at the drop of a hat. Same with Hitch hikers guide to the Galaxy. 

I hope this thread is in the chit chat section? I have a terrible time here staying on topic!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> The only die hard thing I am is a die hard cockapoo lover.
> 
> I like John Cleese, my kids loved Fawlty Towers, I saw some but not all of the Monty Python stuff. But geeky guy friends in high school could and did recite entire skits at the drop of a hat. Same with Hitch hikers guide to the Galaxy.
> 
> I hope this thread is in the chit chat section? I have a terrible time here staying on topic!


I always say... Where a thread goes .... Nobody knows! 
Never did hitch hikers - but black adder series was also very good
Are you from here and ended up over there? Or do you get our British stuff over there??! 
Maybe we should get :focus: ?? X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I like it! See we are not just cockapoo obsessed.  Well, someone asked me what I did this weekend. My answer was "Hang out with the puppies." Seriously, even at the family event, I hung out with my puppies.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha ha thanks - sorry I don't conform to the stereotype British queuing apologetic group, I'm definitely more the sarcastic, dry humoured monty python spam a lot group, I think I can just about remember who they were......  x


And we LOVE it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

